# Hello from Texas



## Dry_gulch (Apr 6, 2010)

Hi, I live in north central Texas, between Jacksboro and Bridgeport. We have fields that have been abused by drillers and also overgrazed. I found this site in the hopes that we can learn to bring our fields back so that we don't have mud and weeds. Don't know what to plant that horses and goats can eat and that is tough. I see fields around here that look great year-round. What to plant? Where to buy? Thanks and I am glad I found this site!


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Welcome! If you are only grazing the horses and goats I just use Common Bermuda in most of my paddocks and rotate the horses. I've got a few paddocks where I planted Cheyenne Bermuda that out produce the Common by a significant amount, but it's expensive and hard to get the seed. Get soil samples first. You can get it analysed at A& M: Welcome to Texas A&M University Soil, Water and Forage Testing Laboratory

You should be able to get hulled Common Bermuda at just about any feed/seed store.


----------

